# Valeting chat: Age/Background



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Im keen to see what age most of us are on here and from what backgrounds we are from? 

Im keen to see how many are mobile and how many are static and do this for a living and who does it as a hobby? 

Im also interested in people opinions on valeting for a living, how are we perceived? 

I always thought valeting was a young lads job, as around here most of them are or at least was young lads, but they are quite scarce around here now


Hope this thread generates some good topics for us to talk about :detailer:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You should never ask a lady her age 😜 👍


----------



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

You lot are rubbish 

ages please


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> You should never ask a lady her age &#55357;&#56860; &#55357;&#56397;


This is 2014, not 1955 

Shouldn't the OP be kicking off by telling us about himself, it's a bit ripe asking other members for personal information when not offering his own.

I'm 55.


----------



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok guys im 30, I got into valeting through cleaning my own vehicles that I bought to do up & sell on

Never thought of getting into the business side of it until I realised I had become very good at it and was getting alot of comments. 10 years in the making tho!


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

20 years old, started my business when I was 18.. backround, son of a mechanic and nephew of a Car Body Repairer, so have always been in and around cars!


----------



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

shaneslatcher93 said:


> 20 years old, started my business when I was 18.. backround, son of a mechanic and nephew of a Car Body Repairer, so have always been in and around cars!


What type of Business do you run mate?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm a young 62.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm 32 and do it as a hobby, mainly on family and friends cars, but now have a few people on our industrial estate who have asked me to do corrections etc.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

55, no background with cars at all. Joined a couple of VW forums when I bought my previous Golf and discovered detailing there plus a link to DW. 

I like keeping my car in good nick, but I don't consider myself either a petrol head or a serious detailer, but I do follow detailing good practice and have learnt almost everything I know from here, GTechniq and Polished Bliss.


----------



## coach potato69 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm 45, well I will be in April, I have no background in detailing whatsoever but I do like a ckean car. Unfortunately I don't get the time to do it and I'm very new at the more detailed stuff so still extremely amature. Only just bought my first rotary but haven't used it yet.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Age. Cant remember its been so long.
In and out of the game for over twenty years 
Trained by mercedes in house ( before motorclean ) worked for bently in house ,porshe inhouse, ferrari in house, jags sub contracted from bently. Did a stint ( well a morning ) at aston martin but didnt like there ways so walked, prefer mobile to static as every day is different.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Age 51 and do this as a hobby. Have given a few friends and family cars turnarounds in the past, but nothing serious. Mainly because they knew I kept my cars clean and because they knew I used a pressure washer on them = serious about cars and knows his stuff LOL 

Been trying to keep my cars and bikes "properly clean" since I was 16 and had a moped ! . My first car was a Ford Capri.

Am getting more into Detailing, rather than Valeting, but I am sorry to say I have bursts of enthusiasm rather than a serious devotion to my cars ...

My wife cant understand why I don't just pay someone to do the car properly, though I currently have some slack as she knows that I refused GuardX treatment at the dealers on my "new to me" car 6 months back and therefore "saved us" £500.

The nagging wont therefore restart until she perceives that I have spent at least £501+ on the car " unnecessarily ".

Amazon lockers are a wonderful thing ...


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

My wife cant understand why I don't just pay someone to do the car properly, though I currently have some slack as she knows that I refused GuardX treatment at the dealers on my "new to me" car 6 months back and therefore "saved us" £500.

The nagging wont therefore restart until she perceives that I have spent at least £501+ on the car " unnecessarily ".

Amazon lockers are a wonderful thing ...
* 
That's nothing a pillow cant cure LOL.
Some wifeys jst dont get it mate. Take mine for instance.
Driving down the road earlier nice lady in short skirt nice shapely body walking on path ( admittedly i hit the kerb looking) so i turned to have a second look.... She punched me..like i tried eplaining "i was only looking"
Move on three hours
Go to asda she picks up a joint of meat puts it back picks up another puts it back this goes on and on... So i punched her ... She has the cheek to ask why so i pointed out she was doing EXACTLY what i was earlier.
Her answer.... Thats not fair i was only looking.........


----------



## Miked3781 (May 6, 2013)

I'm 42, and again it's just a hobby.
Started cleaning cars to make money for sweets it's been that long, when I'm asked to turn a car around it's always difficult to decide I'm such a perfectionist with terrible OCD I really struggle knowing when's enough. Otherwise I can just keep polishing.....
Really self taught, found the world of DA's relatively easy to take on, learnt on mine and my wife's car, I've a range rover sport supercharged and she a fiat 500, the good and bad is mines black, hers was white, we just swapped it for baby blue, so I get more practice on both ends of the colour spectrum....
I use a megs v2, a German tectake, and megs power Da for tight spots, all DA's though.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

bigdave1 said:


> What type of Business do you run mate?


I am a Mobile Valeter and Detailer! love my job, wouldn't change it for anything.. something very relaxing about turning something from a ugly duckling into a beautiful swan so to speak.


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

30. Background recently in exercise and health. 

Always been into cars a d involved with a number of clubs etc.

Never looked into how to detail properly most of those years. Most people told me I was co.pletly anal about cleaning my car and it was way overboard. Then I found here and realised I was normal.

Just closed one business in order to open a detailing business. Going to be static and looking forward to being broke


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Do I win a prize for being the oldest so far, 65 years, retired from Local Government many moons ago and joined this site after buying a new Audi A4 2 weeks ago
Dave


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

Age 58, I only do it for my own enjoyment and the satisfaction of seeing the results.
I have done a few cars for friends and get asked all about the potions used. Some of their comments make me think I could do this for a living. The skill is knowing when enough is good enough.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

53, maintenance engineer at a naval base, detailing amateur taught by the kind people on here, AS fan:thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm 21 and I'm a petrol head. Have been cleaning my own car since I first passed my test 3 and a 1/2 years ago, joined DW when looking for a wax ... regretted it ever since!!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

31, was hangar foreman as an aircraft engineer for 13.5 years as of last September. Now valeting for an Alfa garage 3 days a week as well as looking after a select few cars on the side. Been into cleaning my car since 2005, been hooked on detailing since 2008. 

My only gripe with my job is my boss telling me I should get service washes done in 5 minutes!


----------



## Kasss Gnarl (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm 26 and no professional, just have found a lot of enjoyment keeping the motor looking cleaner then most modern ones, as well as having some alone time away from some of the dramas of life.

Up until the end of last year I didn't wash my car, I did keep the inside clean, but the outside was left alone, occasionally if it was 'lucky' it would get a hose down at the local supermarket jetwash. I then decided that since she was looking tired, to smarten her up with some replacement alloys, and then focus on the paintwork. I decided to look up how to clean properly and found this site, liked what I saw, learned a lot, and now find myself washing other cars too.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm 27. I've always been a wee bit OCD when it comes to cleaning and when I found out about detailing, it was like it was made for me 😊 still very much an amateur and been learning coming up for 2 years...maybe one day I'll go pro but still learning all the time for now


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

40 years young, started after a friend machine polished my Impreza and achieved a finish I could never get close to by standard means...bought a Porter Cable and started from there....

Took on a few "friends" cars for around 3 years which funded new purchases and equipment, then quit when my daughter was born and spent 3 years just doing my own cars..

Have really started to get back into the whole thing again recently with the new car, and in the fortunate position to have all the basics bought and paid for and ready for use....have also added some of the "latest" must have purchases 

Would rate myself as having mild OCD about my cars and cleaning gear though !!!


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

24 25 in july started my valeting carrear by offering a local dealership to me to wash there forecourt cara during my summer holidays i done it for 3 years and at 16 i was offered a full time job im a total petrol head so its a love of cars and hoping to move forward with a detailing business its been a life long dream of mine since i found detailingworld!


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

38. Total amateur. I only bought a black car and did some searches on how to keep it clean and ended up here with an empty wallet and a moderate obsession.
Secondary Design & Technology teacher via offshore seismic survey engineer.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

40 and have always been OCD about my car being clean, although this became significantly worse when I bought my first black car and you could see every mark and swirl on it in sunlight. Did some research and saw that i needed a DA to get that mirror finish I always wanted. Several years, 4 black cars and I'd guess a fair few thousand pounds later and here we are....

I just do our own cars and occasionally friends' and relatives' cars and I love the therapeutic value and satisfaction you get from making something very shiny indeed.

Cooks


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

21, don't have car background but have always had a love of cars
Needed stuff to wash my first car and found here.After seeing the results from pro detailers on the threads here I decided I want to try it myself


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

26 years old and a Project Manager for large private motor yachts during construction, history is mechanical engineering and chemical synthesis (I am not Heisenberg!)

Started detailing back when I was 18 and have had empty pockets ever since. Fell out of love with detailing for a couple of years and just kept my own vehicle tidy, now back in the swing of things and able to use work's warehouse for evening and weekend jobs. 

From the Exeter area if anyone wants to share tips and banter.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

43 - no real car background. Always liked a clean car (I can still remember as a kid washing peoples cars for pocket money. Strictly 1bm,fairy, and any sponge I could find) and enjoy washing cars.

After recently purchasing a new car my friend mentioned this website/forum, and.....I haven't looked back since. It's been very costly last three months:wall::wall::wall: but perfection comes at a price. Would like turn it into a full time hobby and who know even a side business.

I would also like to take a moment to commend other DW members on the perfection they reach, truly inspiring. Also for all the information, advise, time given to all of us "Newbies".

Many Thanks

Saul.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Mobile valeter,46 left t,pit in 98 and worked for a new valeting company for 4 years til the owner got bored with it and bought it off him in 2002. Although detailing interests me I just don't have time to learn it fully. Im busy enough not to have to put my back through the pain of it so not really that bothered now. I do maintenance work for a local detailer now and again and since joining this site have used the 2bm although I did use safe washing practises before then.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

38, IT professional by day, detailing amateur at weekends. 

Always been into cleaning cars since I passed my test at 17, wheels off, arches cleaned etc, 1BM, sponge and chamois  but hey that was in the days before the internet and I knew any better!

Have stepped things up a gear since joining a DW when I am able to, just Not had the same amount of time since family came along.


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

i'm 38,been in to valeting for about 20yrs and do the odd 'detail' on friends and family's car's :thumb: and static valet monday-friday


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm 39 soon to be 40.... PAR T Y cos I'll be 40... I've always had clean spotless cars. However got into seriously when got a brand new car in 2011 which had loads of bad scratches on rear wings. I was just about to return to dealer when someone pointed me on to here. Then after a little advice and a couple of trips to KDS I took brave step to correct damage with light wet sanding and a DA. I discovered a hidden talent. Since then all though in full time employment I have improved my skill grately, and of notice by my friends. As a result of friends of friends seeing my work and wanting work done I have started a little mobile business. Which I was unsure if it would really take off. However nothing ventured nothing gained. So I purchased a van which I kitted out, invested in some kit.... Well it's taking off well now... On average I'm doing 3 cars a week at mo. Doesn't sound much, but is with a full time job. If it carries on the money I've spent in the investment will be paid in about 4 months time. Then the rest is paying overheads and a little extra spending money.....!!!!

I would not of been able to of discovered and develop such a good hobby and be in the position I'm in now without the help support and advice from everyone on DW. 

For those of you who have become friends and those who have advised me, I THANK YOU....

Thank you DW....


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

I'm 52. Ran my own driving school for 20 years. Got into valeting/detailing to keep the driving School cars looking good. Really enjoyed learning a new skill so 2 years ago I gave up teaching people to drive & started my mobile valeting business up. Very busy now with a good base of regular customers.
Hopefully moving into a unit in April so I can concentrate more on the detailing side of things.


----------



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

The Rover said:


> I'm 52. Ran my own driving school for 20 years. Got into valeting/detailing to keep the driving School cars looking good. Really enjoyed learning a new skill so 2 years ago I gave up teaching people to drive & started my mobile valeting business up. Very busy now with a good base of regular customers.
> Hopefully moving into a unit in April so I can concentrate more on the detailing side of things.


What a great story.Very inspiring. :thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

34 been in the motor trade all my working life as a mechanic.

Got into detailing a couple years ago,bought my first machine polisher a few weeks ago.

Mainly do it as a hobby on family and friends cars.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Take mine for instance.
Driving down the road earlier nice lady in short skirt nice shapely body walking on path ( admittedly i hit the kerb looking) so i turned to have a second look.... She punched me..like i tried eplaining "i was only looking"
Move on three hours
Go to asda she picks up a joint of meat puts it back picks up another puts it back this goes on and on... So i punched her ... She has the cheek to ask why so i pointed out she was doing EXACTLY what i was earlier.
Her answer.... Thats not fair i was only looking.........[/QUOTE said:


> Oh dear oh dear oh dear - comparing a woman to a piece of meat :tumbleweed:
> 
> And you think THATS not asking for trouble, ...
> 
> ...


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

50 something, even as far back as a child I was in to taking things apart and fixing them, trying to make them better than before, not 'bling' but functional, clean and preservation... Think I became OCD somewhere along the line, not helped by being a military aviation engineer along the line - pretty good standards of maintenance, wish the car would stay spotless..

Wheels of at least twice a year for full clean polish and seal, wash , snow, shampoo, filtered water, pet dryer, and c2 / reload to finish with. Leading edges covered with Scotch gard film, and hate smeary windscreens. Not forgetting the rotary polishers etc., down to foam q-tips for the nooks and cranies, and under the bonnet (303, perl, c2). Neibourghs ARE amused and I know natter about me, although I've done a couple of their cars including an antique...

Really appreciate how the modern sealants / ceramics help, but still waiting for the 'stay clean' or just rinse muck off solution... :-(


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

shaneslatcher93 said:


> 20 years old, started my business when I was 18.. backround, son of a mechanic and nephew of a Car Body Repairer, so have always been in and around cars!


I'll echo this. I'm 24 and my father has been a mechanic since I was born. Still is today and I have also been working on cars and painting them since 3 years old when I took a hammer to a black mini clubman my dad de seamed and made convertible thinking I was helping when my dad wasn't looking.

I now have my own clubman which he bought me at age 12 but cars and the garage is me


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm 61 now and have been disabled for the last 10 years, causing me to retire from being Commercial Director of a European computer distribution company.
Many, many moons ago, I had a very good friend who owned a coach and mini-coach company and purely because I happened to have a class 'D' licence, I started helping him on my weekends with prepping new coaches, prepping old coaches for sale and every year prepping a couple to concours standard for "Showbus" the annual Bus & Coach show. A 40ft coach is a great way to learn polishing.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm 37 - not a professional detailer (I'm a former technology journalist and now run the European arm of a US-based PR firm). However, I'm a petrol head and I like to have a clean car. I also enjoy working on the car - it's my quiet time to think and unwind, and it's more fun (though not cheaper) than going to the gym.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm 44,a chef to trade, but I now make timber doors and windows. I found this site while searching for ways to get my previous car looking good. I'm not a 'Detailer' or OCD by any stretch of the imagination,just a guy who likes to have his car looking good. Since joining DW 3 years ago I've progressed from 1 bucket and sponge followed with a chamois to a level that suits me and gets what I want in the time that I have to do it. Others have asked me to look after their cars for them but I don't have the time,to me its just an enjoyable hobby. 
Mike


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm now 26,

I'm a smart repairer in se kent. 

Been doing it for 7 years now.
My employer only deals with fords though, so it's a bit like working on a production line


----------



## ashton1 (May 7, 2013)

39 and in the RAF, no background in the motor industry but always liked a clean car. Always thought I did a good job.....then I joined Detailing World! in came another bucket, out went the sponge and chamois! Spent about 18 months sorting my techniques and trying products.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

34 going on 80. I do it as a catharsis, and to help people out. I've had a few jobs including Cadbury's and working in a metal formers. I'm currently a bored Greenkeeper.


----------



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> I'm now 26,
> 
> I'm a smart repairer in se kent.
> 
> ...


Great ! A smart repairer! I could learn a bit from you in the paintwork & body repairs area. :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

bigdave1 said:


> Great ! A smart repairer! I could learn a bit from you in the paintwork & body repairs area. :thumb:


you'll need to lean a little respect first judging by some of your posts.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

nichol4s said:


> you'll need to lean a little respect first judging by some of your posts.


Seems he didn't last long


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

DW58 said:


> Seems he didn't last long


he will be back you watch :tumbleweed:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't doubt that.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

No trace of the OP on the Members List any more.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Method Man said:


> No trace of the OP on the Members List any more.


been banned


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

aye, he's a rocket...


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

nichol4s said:


> been banned


"Did not play well with others" :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

More like 'did not like others advice'.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Shame he's banned as he did ask some decent questions, nevermind. :lol:


----------

